# guidance in making a website



## pt999 (Aug 3, 2007)

hi,
i m a physiotherapist and i want to make a website of my own. I dont know anything about t same not even whom to approach...........

t only thing tat i know is it can b done starting Rs2000 or so but i've got no knowledge if i'll 've to pay a monthly rent after tat or wat???

plz provide me wid t details 

tc cr


----------



## slugger (Aug 3, 2007)

i got 3 extremely useful book/lets just 4 u

*Fast Track to Web Design - July 2006*

*Fast Track to your Web Presence - September 2005*

*Fast Track to the Internet - August 2005*

The first  will give u a actually method of going about doing dat wehereas the others will give u a backgound about the online world. You may also want to check out this months *Fast Track to Social Web* though personally didnt like it 2 much, out of whatever little i read.


----------



## pt999 (Aug 3, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> i got 3 extremely useful book/lets just 4 u


 
thnx for ur response
BUT seems u didnt get my Q.

Actually i m not from computers field so i'll need to hire someone to make me a website. 

i just wanna know t basics of this thing. if u can plz suggest me some person in t concerned field...........

i basically want to start from a forum.

thnx
tc cr


----------



## slugger (Aug 3, 2007)

O  i thot that you wanted to satrt coding yourself, in which case they would have been ideal starting points



			
				pt999 said:
			
		

> Actually i m not from computers field



that shud be no hinderance. i got a couple of doc cousins, they extensivley use computers for their work and my friends Grand dad started using the computer at the age of 73



			
				pt999 said:
			
		

> i just wanna know t basics of this thing. if u can plz suggest me some person in t concerned field...........



That person whose contact u want, is it for getting a website developed or is it for getting your doubts cleared. If it is for the second then those 3 booklets that I suggested wud be ideal starting points, and this forum is the hangout place of some of the most brightest minds, who would gladly pounce on your question with gusto and explain any doubts you have right down to the bone.



			
				pt999 said:
			
		

> i basically want to start from a forum.



dint understand wat u tryin 2 say


----------



## pt999 (Aug 3, 2007)

actually i plan to start a website initially with a forum in it and some info. on the home page. later on i plan to make it more extensive.

somethin like this person has done but his homepage is v.bad  WWW.FUNISLAND.CO.NR 

i hope u get my point.

My basic query being t money req. & amount of time spent in making it and keep it running

tc cr


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 3, 2007)

1. You need a domain. A .com/net/org/info cost around *Rs 280 for a year*
2. You will need Webhosting from where you can host your website. We sell it for Rs 250 a month or less if paid anually or if you want a smaller package. 

More Info here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61739

3. Now coming to Website content. You can buy or download readymade Website templates and edit few graphics and pages using softwares like Photoshop and Dreamweaver
4. If you want to make powerful Dynamic sites, you can install scripts based on the content of site like Blog Scripts, Forum scripts, Content Managment systems (CMS) etc.  

Hope this helps


----------



## slugger (Aug 3, 2007)

c d money required will be divide into 2 parts- money spent on hosting the site and the money you pay to get the website devloped and mantained

as for hosting d website is concerned, you will b charged according to the hosting paln you opt for

heres what *GoDaddy* has to offer

if you want to go with some indian hosting services u may want to check out *Rediff's packages*

and *Indiatimes Packages*

then coming to the second part, it is always advisable to opt for a web-develper in your Geographical location

if you want suggestions of good webdeveloper you could tell us where you are located and some member may know someone good to do the job for you and their charges for the same


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 3, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> heres what *GoDaddy* has to offer


Go for any host, stay awa from oversellers like Godaddy, Servage, Site5, SiteGround etc  Always take consideration of support ...........sadly...Godaddy lacks bigtime in this. My personal favorite is Namecheap.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Aug 3, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> i got 3 extremely useful book/lets just 4 u
> 
> *Fast Track to Web Design - July 2006*
> 
> ...



hey buddy can u tell me whether these r E-book or normal book ? 

Can u plz tell the link if they r E-books .or the author if they r normal one


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 3, 2007)

saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> hey buddy can u tell me wheter these r E-book or normal book ? or the author if they r normal one plz
> 
> Can u plz tell the link if they r E-books .



They come along with Digit Magazine.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Aug 3, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> They come along with Digit Magazine.



from where i can get these books or any alternative e-books 

am not a digit magazines subscriber and get to read digit in my college 

also can u tell me whats the diffrence btw paid hosting and  sites that offer 

free hosting ?


----------



## pt999 (Aug 3, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> then coming to the second part, it is always advisable to opt for a web-develper in your Geographical location
> 
> if you want suggestions of good webdeveloper you could tell us where you are located and some member may know someone good to do the job for you and their charges for the same


 
i m in New Delhi R.K.Puram,

waise how 'll i know which plan suits me like the MB's & bandwidth???

and wat to look for in a good offer & a developer???

tc cr


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 3, 2007)

pt999 said:
			
		

> i m in New Delhi R.K.Puram,
> 
> waise how 'll i know which plan suits me like the MB's & bandwidth???
> 
> ...



Just start with a small package and upgrade later when your site gets bigger 

Developer - do u really need this ??



			
				saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> from where i can get these books or any alternative e-books
> 
> am not a digit magazines subscriber and get to read digit in my college
> 
> ...



You cannot download these AFAIK as i know, Digit doesnt give thse Fast tracks in PDF format. Not sure, since i dont buy magazine now 

As for difference in Paid Hosting, Relaiblity and Features to cut short


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Aug 3, 2007)

i am working on one of the web project in j2ee which is worth 2.5lakh 

and if you want cms based site than you don't have to look for developer download any open source cms and install it. price of the development is depend on requirement, technoly you want to use number of the developers involved etc.

if you are planning to run forum than you should go for minimum 5gb/month package


----------



## pt999 (Aug 3, 2007)

Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> if you want cms based site than you don't have to look for developer download any open source cms and install it. price of the development is depend on requirement, technoly you want to use number of the developers involved etc.
> 
> if you are planning to run forum than you should go for minimum 5gb/month package


 
thnx for ur replies

but i m sorry as i dont understand wat cms is???

i basically want somethin of this kind but with more columns in the forum
[link]www.ptsponsor.com[/link]

tc cr


----------



## slugger (Aug 3, 2007)

CMC stands for *Content Management System*

it is basically a concept/technology to help you manage the information on your web-site in an extremely easy manner

btw i am preparing a response to sum of ur queries, will post it sum tim

plz dont get overwhelmed by jargons and terms dat people may throw at you here and give up the idea of mantaining a forum, i think it is a rocking idea, keep persevering



			
				pt999 said:
			
		

> i m in New Delhi R.K.Puram,
> 
> waise how 'll i know which plan suits me like the MB's & bandwidth???
> 
> ...


as sukhdepsingh said start off with a modest bandwidth allocation [the least actually in your case, since i dont visualise physiotherapists, logging on 2-3 time a day and posting away 2glory and relishing any flaming ware thrown at them ]

As for going to a devloper to get a forum setup, *hmmmmmm!!!!!!*, it doesnt really sound very _the way it is done_ kinda thing. Forums are setup based on pre-formatted packages that makes setting up a forum pretty much a no-brainer. 

*@Desi-Tek.com*
forum packages have integrated CMS, dont they??? Actually arent they a specialised form of CMS, optimised 4 forums

The two *Fast Track *issues 

*Fast Track to Web Design *
*Fast Track to Your Web Presence*

would have _seriously_ explained to you all about web designing/hosting/mantaining in an *extremely* easy and simple manner, reading which would have made you an Internet Guru. Also reading the *Fast Track to Internet* would have made you an *Internet Evangelist*

Aslo pt999, 1 thing that I wanted to ask you was that, is this forum a part of some larger organistaion or is it your private pet project, because if it is the latter, then I would actually suggest not going for the professional setup that you are thinking of *right away*, but test the waters by starting a free forum

you could try using  *forumer.com*

start a forum here, spread the word around, se how it is working, then se if it still holds your interest, and once you are convinced about your forum, *then* go for your own hosted forum

Please note that my repeated insistence on you reading Fast Track stems only from the fact that its content is top-class and reproducing the same over here is beyond the scope of my time. The detailed but simple manner in which they have explained stuf is really comendable

*BTW* I hope you are aware of the fact that starting a forum is not the end of it, infact it is just the beginning. Because you will have to constantly monitor the forum, or delegate that task to somenoe else to ensure that spammers do not create frudulent account and then use *your* forum to indulge in unpleasent activities [leaving it to your imagination]. That is why this forum also has many mods/sup-mods/admins to do the dirty work

you need to keep all these in mind before venturing into the forum creation pursuit


----------



## max_demon (Aug 3, 2007)

Else you can try free hosting like 110MB and free domain Co.NR


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Aug 3, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> CMS stands for *Content Management System*
> 
> 
> *@Desi-Tek.com*
> forum packages have integrated CMS, dont they??? Actually arent they a specialised form of CMS, optimised 4 forums


not really cms could be single user driven site but forum is community driven site, It require lots of bandwidth, system resources for different task. depend on the type of forum you are using.
for mail validation, to keep track of who is where, and who is online ,  ajax etc.


----------



## shaunak (Aug 3, 2007)

You might want to learn a little about:
HTML
CSS

Since your page will be mostly static i dont think your need a full fedged CMS which will be horrible complex for a first time user.
Instead get wordpress
They have detailed setup instructions and an easy user interface.

For hosting you can use zendurl
Ps: zendurl offers a auto installer for wordpress.


----------



## slugger (Aug 3, 2007)

shaunak said:
			
		

> You might want to learn a little about:
> HTML
> CSS
> 
> ...


d00d did you read the whole post b4 postin?
he first wants 2 start/run/mantain a forum?

_html css seekhke aur wordpres use karke wo kya karega abhi_

plz read all the previous posts b4 postin yaar!!!

*BTW*
@pt999, in case u wonderin wat CSS is

*CSS* stands 4 *Cascading Style Sheets* It is essentially a method of givin d browser instruction as to how a page should b made to look like in d browser window


----------



## pt999 (Aug 3, 2007)

thanx a lot guys for ur replies
*slugger*,ur words r inspiration to me

plz guide me for t following:



			
				slugger said:
			
		

> Aslo pt999, 1 thing that I wanted to ask you was that, is this forum a part of some larger organistaion or is it your private pet project, because if it is the latter, then I would actually suggest not going for the professional setup that you are thinking of *right away*, but test the waters by starting a free forum
> 
> you could try using *forumer.com*
> 
> start a forum here, spread the word around, se how it is working, then se if it still holds your interest, and once you are convinced about your forum, *then* go for your own hosted forum


 
*--*yupp t forum 'll b my private project only.

--ok i'll make a free forum and test it first BUT wat if it works and then i want to host my own new forum; means how'll i transfer t people to new address coz they'll b hooked to t previous one only.




> Please note that my repeated insistence on you reading Fast Track stems only from the fact that its content is top-class and reproducing the same over here is beyond the scope of my time. The detailed but simple manner in which they have explained stuf is really comendable


 
--plz tell me where can i find this???




> *BTW* I hope you are aware of the fact that starting a forum is not the end of it, infact it is just the beginning. Because you will have to constantly monitor the forum, or delegate that task to somenoe else to ensure that spammers do not create frudulent account and then use *your* forum to indulge in unpleasent activities [leaving it to your imagination]. That is why this forum also has many mods/sup-mods/admins to do the dirty work
> 
> you need to keep all these in mind before venturing into the forum creation pursuit


 
--yes i m quite aware of these things and i've a few friends to help me out for t same.

*btw *
*1)*kindly tell me how would i earn if i register my free forum on google adseen
*2)*how would i get ads if i start my own site/forum; means 'll i've to contact
them or they people 'll contact me themselves once my forum gets
popular.
*3)*popular means how many hits per day shud i expect for *(2)*

*thnx *
*tc cr*


----------



## slugger (Aug 4, 2007)

pt999 said:
			
		

> --ok i'll make a free forum and test it first BUT wat if it works and then i want to host my own new forum; means how'll i transfer t people to new address coz they'll b hooked to t previous one only.


once your free forum is succesful and u decide to start ur your own dedicated forum, you can export the database from the old forum to the new one. and anybody who later visits the old forum, should b greeted with the message [you got to put up that message] of you shifting to a new location or if allowed they should be automatically redirected to the new forum. so now you have all members who will become members of  the new forum automatically.




			
				pt999 said:
			
		

> --plz tell me where can i find this???


u cud try to lay ur hands on the DIGIT archive CD they had provided in their DEC 2006 issue
it has all the PDF editions
ifu dont get it from here ther u cud give d guys @ jasubhai a buzz/ mail askin 4 it. think u can buy it from them [y dont u give the mods of this forum a pm regarding this]



			
				pt999 said:
			
		

> btw
> 1)kindly tell me how would i earn if i register my free forum on google adseen
> 2)how would i get ads if i start my own site/forum; means 'll i've to contact
> them or they people 'll contact me themselves once my forum gets
> ...



visit *GOOGLE'S ADSENSE PAGE* for all d details u want about ADSENSE, but go through it caefully cause it has various clauses viOlating which would terminate your account on adsense, and so *no money*. ADSENSE earning depends upon how many people visiting your site click on d ads dat appear on ur site, and not the no of hits you recieve on your site

d men in green and orange r d mods/admins, u may want 2 pm them regarding d old ssue/cd/dvd

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showgroups.php*


----------



## pt999 (Aug 4, 2007)

i've seen t google adsense site
*1)*just out of curosity i wanna know when does one get to recieve ads on the personal site [i m not talkin bout t google ads but t ads other than tat ]
means gimme some vague idea of t clicks per day on a particular site..........

*2)*also if i make a free forum (*forumer.com*) or a free website will i b able to get ads from google adsense???

thnx 
tc cr


----------



## slugger (Aug 4, 2007)

1) a] other ads wud mean sponsered ads, like u go 2 a co and tell them that u will put up a logo of their co on ur forum with a link to their cos website. in return they will have to pay you a manthly amount. Just like giving space on rent

b]it is not clicks per day. it is d total no of clicks dat user make. i think u will get d first cheque after users have made d 1000th click on d ad

2) Free websites u can enable ADSENSE, but forums, *hmmmmm!!!*,
forums i hange out dont have them [dis included], but i tihnk u can enable adsense of forums also, but personally it wud b a bg turn off 4 me on d forum
D adsense site must have sum info on it abt this


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 4, 2007)

Now, let me clear few doubts. *First do not go for Free Forum hosters like Forumer and others,  thats my suggestion*

1. Get free hosting from somewhere and install forum script on your own or use Fantastico or Installatron if its a comes with those Addons in the Control Panel. Reasons are, this will allow you to customize the forum based upon your need. New mods/hacks, skins, etc. You can also use a CMS and make it the main INDEX page and link forum under it. Whn you get bigger, you can easily move to a new host without much troubles since everything remains the same 

2. Regarding Google Adsense, Yes, you will have to apply for an account at www.google.com/adsense. After, they approve your account, you will get your ADS CODE which will have to enter at your site.

Forumer already has Google Ads but the ADS are "theirs" in order to compensate them for hosting you for free. You are not allwoed to use your own ADS AFAIK.

Google Adsense doesnt have a fix pay out for clicks. *A click can be of 1 cent, can be of 1$.* You just dont know. It depends. After you earn 100$, Google will mail you a cheque. Yes, you can use ads on forums as long as the forum doesnt break the TOS. I know hundreds of forums using Google adsense to earn hundreds of dollars a month. But that doesnt mean everyone does earn. Thousands of people earn just few cents a day out of Google Adsense

Any other doubts, do post


----------



## slugger (Aug 4, 2007)

d00d d guy is new 2 computers and on top of dat a pysiotherapist [by no means did i mean dat 2 b offensive pt999]

do u want him 2 start playing with scripts right at the beginning itself. 

it is like asking a guy who has just learned multiplications, to perform calculas [OK maybe not claculas but at least trigonometry]

he starts tryin 2 comprhend scrpits and stuf, gets overwhelmed and then leaves his forum pursuits
so wat cud have bben a gr8 forum goes butst bcos he tried 2 jump d gun instead of going 1 step @ a time

so dat it y i suggest forumer where he cud learn the tricks of the trade in a controlled environment and then once he acquires skills he can move on to better things

regarding adsense he wud earn n e thin only wen his forum bcomes popular
so if it bcomes popular he wud ne way shift to his own dedicated forum wer he can recieve ads of his choice


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 4, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> d00d d guy is new 2 computers and on top of dat a pysiotherapist [by no means did i mean dat 2 b offensive pt999]
> 
> do u want him 2 start playing with scripts right at the beginning itself.



Correct, But everybody has to learn someday or other day. Right 

Everybody on the planet with millions of forums and blogs are a not tech dudes. Thats why there are step by step instructions at forum developer site on how to install the script, also to include a big community always waiting to help you out with probs like we are at the moment 

Not to forget, Fantastico and Instrallatron which let you install it in less than 5 clicks 



> he starts tryin 2 comprhend scrpits and stuf, gets overwhelmed and then leaves his forum pursuits
> so wat cud have bben a gr8 forum goes butst bcos he tried 2 jump d gun instead of going 1 step @ a time



Beleive me, he wont..if he lands here askin for help. He will again incase he is in trouble


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Aug 4, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> Correct, But everybody has to learn someday or other day. Right
> 
> Everybody on the planet with millions of forums and blogs are a not tech dudes. Thats why there are step by step instructions at forum developer site on how to install the script, also to include a big community always waiting to help you out with probs like we are at the moment
> 
> Not to forget, Fantastico and Instrallatron which let you install it in less than 5 clicks


first of all i am noob in this stream .

 i have taken free space from tripod nd have successfully uploaded small web page on it using ftp 

client . Now i want to try my hand in this forum part but i m not able to understand what 

is this Fantastico and Instrallatron ? r they some software or what , if software plz provide the link to 

download . plz help


----------



## slugger (Aug 4, 2007)

dey r script library dat automates d task of publishing web content
*Fantastico*


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Aug 4, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> dey r script library dat automates d task of publishing web content
> *Fantastico*



link broken plz provide again 

plz  do tell me what is CMS nd the link for the same to download


----------



## pt999 (Aug 5, 2007)

thnx a lot guys for ur replies 

i'll try wat sukhdeep has said & if i wont b able to understand it, i'll go to forumer but firstly plz tell me from where can i download these softwares viz. 
Fantastico;  Instrallatron ; CMS

thnx
tc cr


----------



## satyamy (Aug 5, 2007)

see my Private Message


----------



## slugger (Aug 5, 2007)

Fantastico and Instrallatron r *not FREEWARES* u got 2 buy it from d respective developers/dealers

* 
INSTALLATRON*

*FANTASTICO*

so any pms u recieve will only contains links 2 *PIRATED* copies of the same

@ prit999 d fact dat u r asking for place 2 *DOWNLOAD CMS!!!!* indicates dat u havent been following the thread seriously/carefully. Cause d link 4 CMS dat i had given earlier clearly indiacated wat CMS actually was


----------



## pt999 (Aug 5, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> @ prit999 d fact dat u r asking for place 2 *DOWNLOAD CMS!!!!* indicates dat u havent been following the thread seriously/carefully. Cause d link 4 CMS dat i had given earlier clearly indiacated wat CMS actually was


 
sorry for tat; dere was some misunderstanding.

thnx again
tc cr


----------



## satyamy (Aug 5, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> so any pms u recieve will only contains links 2 *PIRATED* copies of the same


oye slugger
I havent send any link to downlaod any pirated soft  
dont threaten me indirectly  

anyways
we have a physiotherapist in our forum
so now we can ask abt any physical prob


----------



## slugger (Aug 5, 2007)

*if u dun no wron den y wud u feel threatened. GUILTY CONSCIOUS PRICKS THE MIND**!!!!!!*. 

ne way i care a damn 4 wat people do in d *privacy of their PMs* as long as they dont* do it in d open* 4 everybody 2 c and pass comments.

dis is all i have 2 say on this pm issue dat u seem 2 b so eager 2 start a flaming war on

go ahead post a reply and have d last word, cause i'm not going 2 respond 2 any of ur comments on this issue


----------



## anandk (Aug 5, 2007)

*unless u want to do it on ur own and enjoy the experience *of creating something......hire someone.  go for paid hosting since urs is a *profsnl venture*. look around in ur town for a webdesigner. total spend < 10K.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 5, 2007)

saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> first of all i am noob in this stream.
> 
> is this Fantastico and Instrallatron ? r they some software or what , if software plz provide the link to
> 
> download . plz help


Right! and i nevr said you were bro  As for Fantastico and Instrallatron are two common Script installers found on World's Most Common Web Hosting Control Panel's - cPanel,DirectAdmin Plesk 



			
				pt999 said:
			
		

> i'll try wat sukhdeep has said & if i wont b able to understand it, i'll go to forumer but firstly plz tell me from where can i download these softwares viz.
> Fantastico;  Instrallatron ; CMS



You cannot download them. They are Server Addons for cPanel. Get Free Hosting which has cPanel as Webhosting Control Panel and most likely Fantastico should come along with it



			
				slugger said:
			
		

> Fantastico and Instrallatron r *not FREEWARES* u got 2 buy it from d respective developers/dealers
> *
> INSTALLATRON*
> 
> ...


End users should not be bothered about Fantastico and Instrallatron.....only server Admins can install this and make it availabe to end users on server.

@pt999
I am not understanding, why Fantastico and Instralltron are getting out of proportions, that was just an example. If you want a CMS, go to CMS site and view DEMO. Like it...install it on your PHP/MySQL enabled hosting after following the install intructions.

Rest is for later discussion, first decide what script you want for CMS and forum. Then comes the Host part and then comes the install part. So first decide which script you want for CMS and forum. 

*This is how cPanel Looks  *: *x3demob.cpx3demo.com:2082/login/?user=x3demob&pass=x3demob

*This is how you install Scripts using Fantastico*
*www.host4cheap.org/tutorials/cpanel-11/cpanel-x3-fantastico.html

*This is a Good place to look for Free Hosting offers*
*freewebspace.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=32

*This is a Good place to look for Free Hosting Requests*
*freewebspace.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=2


----------



## pt999 (Aug 5, 2007)

> look around in ur town for a webdesigner. total spend < 10K.


 
10k; how much does a webdesigner takes????
i know it'll depend on t extent of site but gimme a general idea; like for somethin similar to this site www.ptsponsor.com

@sukhdeep thnx a lotta for ur advice, i'll try wat u've said.

tc cr


----------



## pt999 (Aug 6, 2007)

hi,
thnx a lot guys for ur help to me, i've now a forum of my own wid a free domain & webspace. 
i m learning its controls rt now & i've understood how to choose scripts, c-panel mostly & Fantastico too. 

1)BUT i m confused wid wat a CMS like jhoomla can do & yet to start my webpage. 

2)isn't there somethin like various scripts for blogs & forums for designing a webpage???

plz help me out
tc cr


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 7, 2007)

pt999 said:
			
		

> hi,
> thnx a lot guys for ur help to me, i've now a forum of my own wid a free domain & webspace.
> i m learning its controls rt now & i've understood how to choose scripts, c-panel mostly & Fantastico too.
> 
> ...



Joomla is very very and i mean very powerful CMS. It is very capable but takes times to learn. At the moment you can do this

1. Install Blog like yoursite.com/blog
2. Intall forum like yoursite.com/forum

Then go to developers site like wordpress.com or *www.phpbb.com/mods or phpbbhacks.com and search for MODS which will help you in making the Forum and Blog content show in an simple HTML document.

Example MOD : *www.phpbb.com/community/viewtopic.php?t=145150

You can also post in phpbb Community since lot of members are there to help you out


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Aug 7, 2007)

first of all very very thanks to all for putting in nd helping a noob like me 

i have taken a free space from mycoolworldfree.org with Cpanel and have 

sucessfully installed phpbb forum on it .

i have some Q hope u all will help :


though with cpasne installation is just a click away but installion of phpbb 

forum was very painfull EVEN THOUGH I WAS GIVING correct info nd have 

created database before but in the form of phpbb it was saying "ERROR 

CONNECTING DATABASE " after 2 days with same 

info my forum have installed . 

I wana know Y it is so ? was it due to server ?

will such a kind of problem will prevail even in paid hosting ?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 7, 2007)

^^
When you install using Fantastico, it will automatically create a user and a database and assin appropraite privilages to database and files.

Since, it is giving a Dabase connecting Errors. Please check

1. From cPanel check if the required Db's are there and user is assgned to that DB
2. Then Check Config.php from FTP to see all the Databse fields are correct or not



> will such a kind of problem will prevail even in paid hosting ?


Since the cause is unknown, it can happen....but you can always contact the Host's support dept.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Aug 7, 2007)

^^
sir i was able to create phpbb forum after 2 days WITH THE SAME INPUTS in the installation form 

i.e Y i was asking whether it was due to server side or what ? also i havent created my web page 

can u tell me which software i should use which can allow me drag nd drop  nd how the forum be  

integrategrated  in my web page ?

i m still a noob  but with Ur execlent support nd help i will learn fast so plz put in anything that i 

should know or can help me


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 7, 2007)

hmm interesting, it should not have rest the installation, check the config.php and see is that matches the MySQL database detilas in cPanel

Why it reset - that answer lies only with the host.

As for integrating, read few posts above this and i have replied that


----------



## pt999 (Aug 12, 2007)

hi,

i've learned to install blog & forum and their controlling too.

BUT i m quite confused wid: component, module, plugin

i've seen these on jhoomla site but i m confused with wat is there basic function.

AFAIK module is t look of the site???? rite/wrong...........

plz explain to me in simple language.

thnx
tc cr


----------

